# Recurrent second trimester miscarriages



## Jeje (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi,
I don't even know where to start.

I have had four miscarriages within the last two years.

4th miscarriage - just happened 3 weeks ago, Had a Cervical (Shirodkar) stitch put in during week 13/14. Also used progesterone pessaries
Contractions at 22weeks, got to hospital to be told vagina was filled with membranes. My baby was delivered alive. Stitch had to be taking out after delivery.

3rd miscarriage - Was on aspirin and heparin throughout pregnancy.
Contractions that lead to premature labor and the birth of my baby at 19 weeks

2nd miscarriage - Premature rupture of membranes at 16 weeks

first miscarriage - Missed miscarriage, diagnosed at 12 weeks

Can't think of a word that describes how i feel

Please help! Any advise! Stories!


----------



## robertsmama (Jan 20, 2007)

Oh, I'm so very, very sorry for your pain and losses. I don't have any advice, I just couldn't not respond to your post.







Please just know that you've come to a wonderful place to share and learn and that we are all here hoping you can find peace. I wish I had some practical advice to share, but a







will have to do.


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

Jeje, I'm so very sorry!







: I know the pain of losing your baby in the second trimester, I can't imagine four. I can't tell you much, I don't know what to do myself much of the time, just know you aren't alone and we are all here for you and thinking of you.









For your sweet angels


----------



## tripleblessed (Mar 21, 2007)

I am sooo sorry for your losses. I of course am no doctor..but reading about your m/c is seems you have an issue with pre-term labor. I'm sure you have/will talk with your doctor about this and what they can do...but I remember once watching a baby show on DHC and the woman had to get not only a cerclage stitch, but I think they sewed up her uterus or something like that...it was extreme but it worked. I hope you can find peace and that you will have a baby in your arms to take home soon. The good news is you can get pregnant...what a blessing!


----------



## Jeje (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the support


----------



## flwers4me (Jun 11, 2007)

i lost twins at 20 weeks, i feel you pain. 4 times over though? My God, no one should have to go through that. My heart breaks for you.







:


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

I am so sorry! Were you on aspirin and heparin during your 4th pregnancy as well? I've "known" (online) a few women who were able to have successful pregnancies with blood thinners + progesterone when they had miscarried on only one or the other.


----------



## Jeje (Jun 14, 2007)

No, i was only on aspirin not heparin for the last miscarriage. Doctors didn't think i had the 'thick blood' problem.

More test would have to be done now


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

I cannot imagine your pain right now. My heart hurts for you.

PLease consider seeing a reproductive endocrinologist if you haven't already. There must be something that can be done . . . .


----------



## famille_huggins (Mar 30, 2007)

I have similar issues as you, and just lost my most recent at 22w1d after a failed vaginal cerclage, followed by an unsuccessful rescue cerclage, followed by PROM, then a cord prolapse, then birth, then infant demise. I have a history of progesterone issues and preterm labor and take supplements and 17P injections during pregnancy. The major issue I have, however, is an incompetent cervix, and have spent loads of time on bedrest and restrictions, and have experienced infant death and loss.

As for my incompetent cervix (which sounds like your issue), I tear through vaginal cerclages. I've torn through two transvaginal cerclages -- one rescue, one preventative. Four weeks ago (nearly four weeks after delivering Zachary), my perinatologist placed a preconception transabdominal cervicoisthmus cerclage, as a transvaginal cerclage like the MacDonald or Shirodikar will not work in my body. You can Google that and read case studies, and there's a Yahoo group called Abbyloopers for women who have to move to the transabdominal cerclage. The basic gist of the case studies is women who have had multiple pregnancy interruptions and infant demise due to to a failed TVC go to the TAC and dramatically increase their chances of a successful pregnancy. In fact, in one study I read of 101 women with incompetent cervixes, only about 27% had gotten past 34 weeks prior to the TAC. After TAC placement in all 101 women, 93% got past 34 weeks. The 7 or so women who didn't had losses due to the normal risks of having any cerclage placed during pregnancy or due to some unrelated reason, like a cord death or something.

I'm so sorry for your losses. I know how hard it is, and no one should ever have to experience the pain you're going through. If you're interested in the TAC, I'd be glad to answer any questions I could. I also posted a little in a thread in the ttc after a loss boards re: my surgery and recovery. Anyway, good luck, and let me know if I can answer any questions about the TAC.


----------



## sarah73 (Jul 10, 2005)

im so sorry... that is just so sad that this has happend to you im so so sorry.. i have had to miscarrieges much earlier then yourself and that was tough enough.. sorry i dont have any input but i couldnt read it without responding


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

I am so sorry for the loss of your babies. I lost a baby at 20 weeks and I can't imagine doing it 3 more times. I'm so sorry....your heart sounds so heavy. Please feel free to post here about any and all emotions you are feeling...this is a great board!


----------



## Jeje (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks a lot everyone for all the support.

famille_huggins, it is good to know that someone else as gone through something very similar to mine.

I was beginning to think i was abnormal or something, because i read of vaginal cerclages working for most women with an incompetent cervix.

I have read a bit about transabdominal cerclages but my fear is what happens if you go into preterm labor with it in place?

Once they start, my contractions come quite fast and strong, my babies are born quite quickly. I am scared of what might happen.


----------



## famille_huggins (Mar 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jeje* 
I was beginning to think i was abnormal or something, because i read of vaginal cerclages working for most women with an incompetent cervix.

I have read a bit about transabdominal cerclages but my fear is what happens if you go into preterm labor with it in place?

Once they start, my contractions come quite fast and strong, my babies are born quite quickly. I am scared of what might happen.

You would be on some sort of antitocalytic -- ususally 17P injections (Progesterone) -- to prevent PTL. Some women use brethine or something similar, but 17P injections are the most common. In fact, I'm not even pregnant yet, and my peri has it on order with my OB to begin at 15 weeks.

Since you have that propensity towards PTL, you may be on home monitoring and perhaps modified bedrest. If true PTL began and couldn't be controlled, the obvious end would be delivery. You said your baby had to be delivered and you TVC was removed after delivery, so I'm assuming you had a c-section. It would be the same type of procedure.

The TAC, however, seems to be more successful than even the Shirodikar when there is no integrity in the cervix (i.e., the tissue is too elastic, too short, whatever). Women tearing through their transvaginal cerclage is far more common than I realized when I began researching before having my TAC placed. In fact, one of the usual criteria for the TAC is tearing through the TVC. A TVC can be and is frequently successful, but fortunately for those of us in whom it will not work, there is another option that proves reliable.

You may check out the Abbyloopers group, as many of the women there are currently pregnant with a TAC, or have *graduated* with healthy babies. Because I'm new to my TAC and haven't had a pregnancy yet on it, or battled my PTL issues with it, I can't say how I got through it. I will say, though, that I just followed a thread of a fellow TAC lady who is 36 weeks into a pregnancy and has been on bedrest for a few weeks for hard-to-control PTL. At this stage, bedrest plus her antitocalytic stopped that PTL, but the most important point is that she's at 36 weeks and baby could live well outside the womb at this stage.


----------



## Jeje (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the advice.

I have joined the abbyloppers group, found some useful information there.

Would keep you updated.


----------



## famille_huggins (Mar 30, 2007)

PM me anytime... Hoping to ttc beginning next month, so will post that in Abbyloopers and somewhere here if it works out.


----------



## Jeje (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks! Good luck!


----------

